# Rigging



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I know everybody has a different definition of "essential" but was curious what items I should come prepared with if I should take to the kayak fishing scene. I am in Columbus, OH and fish freshwater reservoirs and rivers, so I need some guidance here. I'd like to get an idea of what you guys find that you're using most down there. I will probably do both fly and conventional tackle, and try casting and drifting as well as trolling (if doable in my Ride 115 kayak). 

BTW, I'm in the process of brainstorming my milk-crate and if anybody has pointers on that topic, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

First a comfy seat. Some type of hunting pad or something along those lines. 
For flat water I have really started to use my anchor a lot.Nothing heavy, but something to just hold you in place when the wind kicks up. Mine is just a dog leash running off the back with a 2 ft length of chain . 

For trolling I would suggest rod holders infront of you. It gets hold looking behind you very fast. 

You arent really going to know what you want until you take a few trial runs, because in the end it all personal pref.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, USMC! 

What baits do you usually troll with? Paddle power? I'm new to the trolling game, so need some pointers.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll troll with anything  I think the situation calls for. I've trolled with surface lures like poppers and torpedos, divers like the classic hellbender, shad-rap, white twister tails, spinner baits and the Ohio Special  . I've even trolled with blade baits when I've been looking for fish deep over the winter.

Like he said get a comfy seat, I use a throw cushion in my Vapor. The Cuda seat fantastic and needs no help.

Get one or more forward rod holder if you plan to troll. I'm still trying to decide where to install mine on the Cuda.

I try to take less tackle and have two small plastic boxes that I keep in my PFD pockets.

Get a dry bag or box for your phone, keys and wallet.

Find a way to stow your drinking water so it doesn't get splashed by summer lake water. Got really sick at Rocky Fork last year from that.

Good Luck!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Landing net
Anchor/Anchor trolly
Paddle Holder
Two forward Multi-position holders
Fish bag/stringer
Sonar/handheld or mounted
Spare folddown paddle
Large sponge
Etc....................................
--Tim....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I do a lot of trolling from my kayak and I can say that rod holder placement is very important, put some thought and experimentation into it. During the summer months, I like to troll crankbaits for crappie. The Bandit 200 series cranks (300 if you need more depth, 100 if you need less, though you can do a lot of depth control just by the amount of line you let out) catch a lot of crappie.

If you plan to keep your catch for a meal, you'll need a way to keep the fish fresh. If I'm going out for just a couple hours, I keep the fish alive on a stringer hanging over the side of the kayak, then toss 'em on ice when I get off the water (the cooler stays in my truck while I'm on the water). If I'm going to be on the water all day, especially in the heat of the summer when surface temps are very high, I'll actually strap the cooler with ice onto the rear deck.

Like you said, everyone has their own idea of what's essential, but then...everyone has their own style of fishing. Some people go very basic, and aside from their required safety gear they just take a pole and a few lures. I usually go out with anywhere from 2 to 4 rods, a 3600 or 3700 size box of lures, a few bags of plastics in the zippered pouch behind my seat, a fish stringer, 2 rod holders which drop into the bases in front of me, a fish finder, a handheld gps, a pair of needle-nose pliers, a latched drybox (containing my wallet, cell phone and truck keys), a water bottle (or several if it's hot and/or I'll be out for a long time), an anchor if I think I may use it (although I tend to either troll or just drift & cast, and occasionally a camera. I know it's a lot, but I have a big kayak and like having stuff when I want or need it.

Spend some time fishing out of your kayak and you'll figure out what you need and what you don't for the way YOU fish.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, guys. This thread has been helpful. Anybody trying to get out this weekend? Looking for folks to fish with this year.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?y3gae3


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

My son and I are going out tomorrow, I hope to be out this weekend on CC or the Little Miami. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a wilderness systems tarpon 100 that is pretty well set up and I would say the 2 best (and cheapest) things I did was a good anchor trolley and a home made 2 compartment crate. Somewhere on here are pictures of my crate if you search my user name. I can get some pictures tomorrow of both the crate and trolley. Next best was ram rod holders but they are kind of pricey. Still wouldn't be without them though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Found it

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=147485

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Lots of good suggestions on what is "essential." The list sure does depend on the person. One of the most useful decisions I made was to designate a specific place in my garage/basement, and a specific "Kayak bag" in which to put the "essential stuff." That way I do not have to run around and/or think of the things before each trip. Straps, anchor, foot pegs, seat, lures, net...

Get the kayak bag and go!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

RebelWithACause122 said:


> I do a lot of trolling from my kayak and I can say that rod holder placement is very important, put some thought and experimentation into it.
> 
> Spend some time fishing out of your kayak and you'll figure out what you need and what you don't for the way YOU fish.


One thing I found is don't go drilling holes and mounting stuff until you are 100% sure you are gonna use it and want it in that location.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

gf319804 said:


> One thing I found is don't go drilling holes and mounting stuff until you are 100% sure you are gonna use it and want it in that location.


Right now I have my Scotty rod holder and Lowrance bases attached to a square of plexiglass and velcroed to the deck until I decide where to attach them. Velco is easy to move until I decide on a permanent location.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Right now I have my Scotty rod holder and Lowrance bases attached to a square of plexiglass and velcroed to the deck until I decide where to attach them. Velco is easy to move until I decide on a permanent location.


I've got all my rod holders attached to the slide trax system on my Tarpon 100. I have moved them several times trying to find the best position to mount them.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Wanted to say thanks for the good tips. I had gone out Monday to try my hand at trolling for the first time. Caught 1 LMbass. After reading this thread, moved my milkcrate up front so that I could see my rods and still reach for them and not impact my paddle stroke too much--worked great! Caught another LMbass and an inland Walleye to boot!


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice fish and set-up. I gotta admit that's the first time I've seen anybody lip a walleye!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Damn! I guess you don't need that thumb! Nice crate!


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

toy boater said:


> Nice fish and set-up. I gotta admit that's the first time I've seen anybody lip a walleye!


I wasn't prepared to even net a walleye and for sure I wasn't going to let it get away--chewed up my thumb pretty good!!!

BTW, where can you buy a genuine milk crate--the stuff you get in the department store is flimsy, room organization stuff. The one I am using now was pilfered when I was in college and is incredibly strong. EDIT: found some heavy duty milk crates on amazon!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

mishmosh said:


> I wasn't prepared to even net a walleye and for sure I wasn't going to let it get away--chewed up my thumb pretty good!!!


I have to admit I'm not ready to catch a toothy fish, I don't even have a pair of gloves to handle a muskie if I'm every luck y enough to catch one. (edit: Karma kicked me in the pants, I caught my first muskie the day after this post. Guess who is ready now?)

Walleye are my favorite fish on a plate and I plan of fishing for them this spring, probably at CJ Brown, I think that's the closest lake to me that has them.

Anyway, back to rigging. I discovered Amazon has some pretty good prices on Scotty products, so I bought a Compact Round Flush Deck Mount and short extension for the vapor and a 256 triple rod holder with 3 rod holders holders, gear head mount extender and FF mount for the Cuda. Leftover mount and rod holder went onto the Ascend. I now have two forward rod holders and my FF mounted on a wobbly extension that will take a little more work to stabilize. Looks good though, a nice flat water setup, not for the ocean or Sounds of North Carolina.

Taking all 3 out tomorrow morning, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

I just purchased a Vapor 10 about a month ago and since then I have done nothing but modify it. So far its treated me well, here's my setup..

+2 Ram Double Socket rod holders
+8 foot bungee on the bow
+Hatch kit for the stern molded well
+Padeyes in the well for fastening bags
+Side bungee paddle holders
+Small dry boxes (multiple sizes)
+Large dry bag
+Waterproof tackle trays
+6 foot cable Stringer, 10 snaps
+Rod leashes
+Gorilla Grip 60lb lip gripper (very nice!!)
+Multi-tool knife/pliers
+Extra S-biners
+Large sponge

Waiting on my cam cleat and fairlead for my anchor trolley kit now. Use a cam for quick release and easy adjusting of your anchor. Caught 2 white bass on Alum while trolling a 4" X-rap last saturday. Hitting Hoover this Sunday for a change of scenery and to find some fat bass.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

How about some pics to feed our imaginations! 



hook.set said:


> I just purchased a Vapor 10 about a month ago and since then I have done nothing but modify it. So far its treated me well, here's my setup..
> 
> +2 Ram Double Socket rod holders
> +8 foot bungee on the bow
> ...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

backlashed said:


> How about some pics to feed our imaginations!


hook.set,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

Yes...inquiring minds would like to see your creations. 

I've installed a new seat since this pic and it sets me farther foreward, which is a good thing (closer to the rod holders), but here's a pic of my Vapor:










Bowhunter57


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

Promise I will get a nice set of pics this weekend. Just got the cam Cleat and fairlead today 
I will upload a few I've taken in the am 

Seriously though, ponder every aspect about a modification before drilling and you won't regret it!


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

>Bowhunter
Nice, I haven't put any flush mount rod holders in the back yet as i was considering a set of outriggers but I am sure I'll go with the flushes so I can get my net in there like yours. Haven't chosen a fishfinder yet, maybe laurence. 

Here's a couple of pics I've taken...

















**EDIT(I really like the hatch kit ..after I installed it I put 2 padeyes inside the well for s-biners. Gotta grab some pulleys in the morning for the anchor trolley kit)**


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

Went with the Harken h224 micro pulleys, had to order online though.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought every harken micro block that west marine had in stock last week.


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

I know your post is over a month old but a couple of ideas. I always assume I will get dumped one day (hasen't happened yet) so I use rod leashes and I have a top on my crate. Rod leashes are good for those days when I am all thumbs and may accidently drop something. Another thing I added was a large magnet (speaker magnet) which is in easy reach in front of me. Whenever I change lures, hooks, swivels, anything made of steel, I just attach whatever I'm not using to the magnet. This keeps things neat and I gon't have to get into my crate as much.


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't found a magnet as strong and small as I'd like. 



BJR said:


> I know your post is over a month old but a couple of ideas. I always assume I will get dumped one day (hasen't happened yet) so I use rod leashes and I have a top on my crate. Rod leashes are good for those days when I am all thumbs and may accidently drop something. Another thing I added was a large magnet (speaker magnet) which is in easy reach in front of me. Whenever I change lures, hooks, swivels, anything made of steel, I just attach whatever I'm not using to the magnet. This keeps things neat and I gon't have to get into my crate as much.


----------

